# Rare Breeds Pigeon Club



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

If you would to receive a complimentary copy of the recent Rare Breeds Pigeon Club quarterly bulletin , please email me at [email protected] and I will email you a PDF version. Check it out and see if you would like to join our club.

Link
RBPC Treasurer
[email protected]
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Get A Copy*

HELLO LINK,I did not know that you are a member here when I spoke to you about a month ago.I recieved my copy of the club bulletin this passed week nice job. To those of you that are intrested in preserving the rare breeds of pigeons and that are raising rare breeds,please check us out,and a copy of our last bulletin is a good place to start. .GEORGE


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Hi George*

Hi,

Yes, I'm not too active on these discussion groups, but check in every couple of days, there's always something interesting being discussed, but I don't have time to check every day.

Link


----------



## mhhatton (Aug 21, 2011)

how do I get the info about joining the Rare Breed club? tried the web site but couldn't get anything to work


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what is this about?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes I would like more information on this i'm interested


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The last post on this thread was 7 years ago...........


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah perhaps it could be refreshed or someone might know information thanks


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

You can find the info if you google them. They do a great job at the west coast shows we attend.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Will do thanks


----------

